# Do you openly tell people you are a mason?



## Capricornguy (Jul 3, 2019)

I posted in another thread about having a meeting with a relative and some other Past masters on a "pre-screen" about becoming a mason. Very nice meeting and nice group of people. So polite.  I am looking forward to go through with it if the lodge they select will have me.


Later that night I went on a date with someone they asked how the meeting went and what it was about. I told them "It was a masonic meeting sort of thing about becoming a freemason."

I kid you not, this said person became infatuated and also offended speaking of government controlling mess, god, etc. Almost ruined the date until I kept trying to change the subject.

Mind you this person has a graduates degree in english, is a teacher, and is going for a district position at her school or whatever.

My guess is if I get initiated(hopefully). It's best to keep this thing under wraps? I am in my late 20s by the way.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 3, 2019)

Even the most educated people fall into conspiracy theory traps...
I wear a square and compasses pin every day. If asked if I’m a member I answer yes. When confronted with such nonsense I try to be reasonable but (as you’ll learn) it isn’t worth spending much time trying to change minds.


----------



## Capricornguy (Jul 3, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Even the most educated people fall into conspiracy theory traps...
> I wear a square and compasses pin every day. If asked if I’m a member I answer yes. When confronted with such nonsense I try to be reasonable but (as you’ll learn) it isn’t worth spending much time trying to change minds.


Noticed that. During the pre-screen it seemed as if not much went on besides just getting away from the house after a long day.


----------



## Winter (Jul 3, 2019)

I used to try to educate people and dispell the myths about Freemasonry.  Now I just lean into the curve and give them all the details they are missing in their conspiracies.  LoL

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## coachn (Jul 3, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> ... Almost ruined the date until I kept trying to change the subject...


Almost?!?!  Unless I was highly entertained by the insanity, I would have closed it down and gone onto better prospects.


----------



## Howard Giang (Jul 3, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> My guess is if I get initiated(hopefully). It's best to keep this thing under wraps?


Hi, yeah unfortunately. I think at least you knew how your date felt about your interest in Masonry. I prefer neither; however, either this or that, I prefer someone let me know if they oppose to my membership and/or talk me out of it rather than secretly determine that I will be an enemy and secretly undermine everything I do and try to destroy my career and reputation without I ever know who has done it.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 3, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> I posted in another thread about having a meeting with a relative and some other Past masters on a "pre-screen" about becoming a mason. Very nice meeting and nice group of people. So polite.  I am looking forward to go through with it if the lodge they select will have me.
> 
> 
> Later that night I went on a date with someone they asked how the meeting went and what it was about. I told them "It was a masonic meeting sort of thing about becoming a freemason."
> ...



Maybe they saw it as flirting and trying to keep the convo exciting. However,  if it wasn't that then you may have stumbled upon a great tool in screening out potential schizos and borderlines as significant others.


----------



## Capricornguy (Jul 4, 2019)

coachn said:


> Almost?!?!  Unless I was highly entertained by the insanity, I would have closed it down and gone onto better prospects.


Well how I view dates:

The date might suck but at least the food is good.


----------



## coachn (Jul 4, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> Well how I view dates:
> 
> The date might suck but at least the food is good.


How I view dates:  Food is never a good reason for being with another. It is merely an activity to share because I want to be with that person.


----------



## jermy Bell (Jul 4, 2019)

Not really. I don't bring up in polite conversation. But if asked I do.


----------



## bro.william (Jul 5, 2019)

I don’t go out of my way to hide anything. But neither do I go out of my way to volunteer. I work in a very public facing role where suspicion exists, which is why i only talk on a directly-asked basis. But by the same token, people do talk and there’s not much I can do about it, so I reckon that more people know than I realise, and that is perfectly fine with me. I know what I am. And I know what freemasonry is about. And that is enough.


----------



## David612 (Jul 5, 2019)

I’m often wearing a Masonic pin or hat but we don’t really have an anti Masonic sentiment in Oz


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 5, 2019)

I have the Square and Compass tattooed on my right hand....Kinda of hard for people not to notice.


----------



## Capricornguy (Jul 5, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> I have the Square and Compass tattooed on my right hand....Kinda of hard for people not to notice.


Damn that's rough. I got my first tat on my ankle when my mom passed. Couldn't imagine the hand.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 5, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> Damn that's rough. I got my first tat on my ankle when my mom passed. Couldn't imagine the hand.



I have 14 tats and have found behind the knee to be the worst. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Matt L (Jul 5, 2019)

I wear a hat, pin or polo shirt.  I try to educate folks that ask me about it.  I even have a Masonic license plate, the money goes to our widows and orphans fund.  I lost a friend when he saw my license plate, he told me his preacher brother said we were a cult. He walked away, doesn't even wave anymore when he drives by the house.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Jul 5, 2019)

If anyone asks I tell them straight that I am a mason.
I also have square and compass tattoed on my foot. My tat doesn't show if I'm wearing shoes or socks so not so many have seen it yet.
I just joined Widow's Sons and will be wearing WS cut while riding once I get that.


----------



## Bostonian (Jul 5, 2019)

While some people know that I am a mason, I do not tell folks that I am out of the blue .  I do not have tattoos, nor do I wear a ring, and nor do I have a license plate with the square and compass.  However, I do have a polo shirt and a T-Shirt that shows the lodge, but that is to the extent of it.   

However, if someone does ask if I am one (by some off chance), I will always be more than happy to talk about it.


----------



## Keith C (Jul 11, 2019)

I never hide it, wear a Scottish Rite ring, usually a S&C ball cap, sometimes a shirt with a S&C, and have a S&C and Scottish Rite emblem on the back of my car.  I meet far more fellow Brothers than I get wackos talking to me.


----------



## bro.william (Jul 11, 2019)

My observation is that – conspiracy theorists and religious anti-masons aside – in America, freemasonry is more generally trusted and more often assumed by Joe Average Non-Mason to be benign, or even positive, than it is here in Britain.  That factor frees y'all up to wear S&C gear more readily than most masons would over here.  (That, and the fact that Brits aren't quite as demonstrative with their various social affiliations, anyway.)  It's a shame that this kind of silly suspicion still exits (although the UGLE has been making deliberate efforts to counteract this).  That said, I do as a daily thing wear my grandfather's masonic ring, which is very subtle and probably not easily spotted, but if someone were to spot it and ask me about it, I'd be happy to tell them my story.


----------



## Matt Ross (Jul 12, 2019)

I never hide it! The same picture I use here is the same as my Facebook profile picture where I proudly display my ring. I've had people ask me weird questions about the fraternity and I try to answer them as truthfully as possible (of which I get a bit more leeway with it than some jurisdictions being the only secrets here in Michigan are the Modes of Recognition). 

If they want to know more, and I think it's appropriate, I tell them they should petition themselves to find out! If they want to criticize my answers, I simply relay a quote that I heard from a 33 Degree, "If we can't even decide whether to have ham or turkey sandwiches after the meeting, what makes you think we can all decide on how to take over the world?"

Cheers Brother. Stay strong. Search for light!


----------



## Bloke (Jul 12, 2019)

When I first joined Freemasonry, I was cautious and really quiet about it. I was in a share house with two other guys, very good friends, never told them. Did not tell my family. I was waiting for the "bad discovery" about Freemasonry, a Cult, A Group of Conservative White Guys, Closed Minded Conservatives, Racists, a Cabal of some sort etc etc - never found it and realized I had joined a group of merit. I started to tell a select group of people, but also was always truthful when asked if I was a member.

It was really the first time I became Master that I really started to be very open about my membership - because I realized I had the job of speaking for, and promoting my Lodge.  Importantly, I had also developed the skills and knowledge to speak confidently about Freemasonry.

I will wear a S&Q whenever I had a suit on - even when representing Companies I am involved in.  I still hit the odd conspiracy nut, and I always remember in the extreme cases of these -  you cannot argue with a crazy person..

You don't have to be an evangelist for Freemasonry just because you are a member - but just remember, if Freemasonry is good for you, unless you share it, you might deprive a chance for it to be good for someone else. Worse, unless we recruit - it might disappear, or certainly shrink smaller than it has. 

Freemasonry is very important to me, and has helped not just me, but those around me, including the cowans, ladies and children in my life. It would be great if I could share that with others.

So yes, I am now very open about my membership


----------



## hanzosbm (Jul 15, 2019)

I don't personally advertise it and in general, will avoid bringing it up.  If someone asks why I'm dressed up in the evening, I'll say something to the effect of "I have a meeting to go to".  If they ask what kind, I'll tell them, but I personally don't see any upside to letting others know, and as you've discovered, there can definitely be a downside.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 17, 2019)

I wear my Square & Compasses ring and Knights Templar ring at all times. I have not yet been confronted by a conspiracy theorist yet but if I am I will calmly explain to them the real story. If they refuse to believe the mundane truth that is their problem.


----------



## rpbrown (Jul 18, 2019)

I wear a ring, have a Square and Compass on my wife's car and my truck and various masonic items in my office. If someone doesn't know I am a Mason, they aren't very observant. In all of the years I've been in business, I've never had anyone refuse to do business with me (that I know of) because I am a Mason.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 25, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> I posted in another thread about having a meeting with a relative and some other Past masters on a "pre-screen" about becoming a mason. Very nice meeting and nice group of people. So polite.  I am looking forward to go through with it if the lodge they select will have me.
> 
> 
> Later that night I went on a date with someone they asked how the meeting went and what it was about. I told them "It was a masonic meeting sort of thing about becoming a freemason."
> ...


I say quit being such a Capricorn (one myself) and overthinking it. I'd honestly not bother pursuing further. No clue about this person at all but you said they are high functioning,  smart but clearly have a distorted view on reality. I'd venture to guess schizotypal personality disorder. Total guess but I would beware.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm always wearing my Light, no matter where I am....Very proud of who I am.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 26, 2019)

I think there is a conundrum. If we hide it some good guys may never really hear about it or think ablut it. Then again, if we over advertise Freemasonry, it cheapens it and loses its mystery/intrigue.


----------



## Elexir (Jul 26, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> I think there is a conundrum. If we hide it some good guys may never really hear about it or think ablut it. Then again, if we over advertise Freemasonry, it cheapens it and loses its mystery/intrigue.



Actully its not that simple. I know atleast one active mason that hides his membership as it could affect his personal life if he where known to be a freemason. There is also a lot of deranged people who actully hates freemasons and freemasonry.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 26, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Actully its not that simple. I know atleast one active mason that hides his membership as it could affect his personal life if he where known to be a freemason. There is also a lot of deranged people who actully hates freemasons and freemasonry.


That is probably very true in Europe Asia and Africa but in North America it's usually not an issue.


----------



## Winter (Jul 26, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> That is probably very true in Europe Asia and Africa but in North America it's usually not an issue.


Unless you have to interact with some die-hard religious types who believe everything they read in those Jack Chik pamphlets! I love those things. I always get a kick out of them.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## coachn (Jul 26, 2019)

Winter said:


> Unless you have to interact with some die-hard religious types who believe everything they read in those Jack Chik pamphlets! I love those things. I always get a kick out of them.
> 
> Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


BINGO!  I taught at a school that was owned and run by Christian conspiracy zealots.  I had to warn a fellow Brother about wearing his ring and talking about Masonry on campus.  Not a good thing for them to know.


----------



## Tpower31 (Aug 10, 2019)

I always wear my Ring and I have a chain with a Masonic dog tag on it similar to a military dog tag with the square and compasses on it and I am often asked about it and very proudly say I am a member and if anyone asks I tel them what I can without going into too much detail. I am very proud to be a Freemason and a Companion of chapter as well


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 10, 2019)

I am very open about my Masonic membership.


----------



## Jess Smit (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm openly a Freemason. I do get some funny looks sometimes but I really don't care. 

Sent from my SM-A305GN using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bostonian (Sep 19, 2019)

Nope, I don't put it out there publicly.   If someone asks, I will answer them; however, I never advertise myself as a member.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Sep 25, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Actully its not that simple. I know atleast one active mason that hides his membership as it could affect his personal life if he where known to be a freemason. There is also a lot of deranged people who actully hates freemasons and freemasonry.


same. Some government work (Lawyer) make you disclose your club / fraternal membership(s). If you're already employed, you have to get permission to join a club / fraternity.

I know a few guys who risk termination because they think the rules regarding their involvement are too far reaching.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 25, 2019)

Winter said:


> I love those things. I always get a kick out of them.


Same here!


Tpower31 said:


> I am very proud to be a Freemason and a Companion of chapter as well


Me too!


coachn said:


> I taught at a school that was owned and run by Christian conspiracy zealots. I had to warn a fellow Brother about wearing his ring and talking about Masonry on campus. Not a good thing for them to know.


Certainly understandable when your livelihood could be at risk.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Sep 25, 2019)

Bostonian said:


> Nope, I don't put it out there publicly.   If someone asks, I will answer them; however, I never advertise myself as a member.


This is pretty much me.

I do not wear a ring to work. I do not wear a ring in public unless I'm going on a road trip.


----------



## jermy Bell (Sep 25, 2019)

But no one would care if you was a shriner . everyone thinks they are the best thing. Circuses, hospital , parades.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 26, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> But no one would care if you was a shriner . everyone thinks they are the best thing. Circuses, hospital , parades.


Many non-Masons don't even realize that Shriners are Masons.


----------



## Winter (Sep 26, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Many non-Masons don't even realize that Shriners are Masons.


Many Shriners dont know they're Masons!

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 26, 2019)

Winter said:


> Many Shriners dont know they're Masons!


LOL!


----------



## jermy Bell (Sep 26, 2019)

My dad found out I was a mason about 3 years ago. I was helping him move and forgot I had a square and compass necklace on when I changed my shirt. He didn't come unglued, was was quite concerned. He was telling me all the things he had seen about masons, you know the usual, worshipping Satan, N.W.O,  blah blah blah. 
    Now, I'm 47 years old and always remember going to the parades, circus since I can remember. Also my dad knew several shriners when he was a firefighter. I looked at my dad and asked him, what do you think about those shriners ?
 He said their good people, they do tons for the kids and ask NOTHING in return. I said hmmmmmm, did you know that you have to be a mason to become a shriner ? After that he was completely cool with it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 28, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> Also my dad knew several shriners when he was a firefighter. I looked at my dad and asked him, what do you think about those shriners ?
> He said their good people, they do tons for the kids and ask NOTHING in return. I said hmmmmmm, did you know that you have to be a mason to become a shriner ? After that he was completely cool with it.


Great!


----------



## NavyMooseCCNA (Jan 18, 2020)

I wear a Masonic ring and have an S&C emblem on my car. I have on my LinkedIn profile that I am the LEO for my Lodge under volunteer activities. 

One co-worker is a member of the Elks. We chat occasionally about the charity work that our Lodges do. 

IMHO, we should talk about what the Craft does to help our communities. The WWII generation didn’t talk much about the Craft. We need to change this to get more members. 



Capricornguy said:


> I posted in another thread about having a meeting with a relative and some other Past masters on a "pre-screen" about becoming a mason. Very nice meeting and nice group of people. So polite.  I am looking forward to go through with it if the lodge they select will have me.
> 
> 
> Later that night I went on a date with someone they asked how the meeting went and what it was about. I told them "It was a masonic meeting sort of thing about becoming a freemason."
> ...


----------

